# Label - Baumgartner Ranch



## SB Ranch (Aug 2, 2007)

I have to admit, the labels I have seen from the members are fantastic! Some folks are really good with the Photo Shop type programs and have great imaginations. 








We gave the "I can be creative too" approach a try... So we went another direction. I'll try to make a short story shorter. 10 years ago I had a ranch in Indiana due to the cost of business I had to work for someone else and sell everything. I did keep the company logo and had it re-worked into a label for the wine. It's different then the normal and some may say excessive but I like it and at this stage in my life that is what matters.


We are finishing up our 4th kit and getting the finishing touches together. George mentioned a gathering that is near for the members, we'll try to make it for our first showing.


We have enjoyed making the wine almost more then drinking... well, not that much but a whole lot!






*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2007)

The label is very cool and welcome!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome on board SB. Glad to have you here. Nice logo. I'm sure you can work that into your lables great.


----------



## Bill B (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice SB and Welcome
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## redwineleo (Aug 6, 2007)

SB...when you get to the point that you enjoy the winemaking more than drinking it I'm sure you'll find plenty of forum members willing to take your wine off your hands.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a *great* logo, SB!!!! It'll make a perfect label!!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw it, first hand, today. The picture does not do the label justice. It looks awesome on the bottle.


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments. 


I must say that this message board forum is one of the most active I have ever seen! George has done a superb job putting everything together and keeping it going. 


This project (business) he has put together is a huge effort enjoyed by so many...


Thank you George and all the participating members. I have learned so much from the store visits and reading the forums.


----------



## masta (Aug 7, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard and welcome!


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 7, 2007)

Pera PMrequest last night... 


I placed a demo bottle at the store under the care of GC. *Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2007)

SBR, Ive been on a few wine forums and this 1 is the best by far and
that is why I stayed here. The combination of friendliness, gratitude
and knowledge is a perfect combo. The others usually only extend 1 of
those characteristics!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 7, 2007)

The 4" label turned out a bit large. Next run we will shrink it to 3".*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you very much!*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 11, 2007)

SB.


Classy label, it will look fantastic on you bottles of wine!!!


Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine (Aug 11, 2007)

I got to see the label in person today. One of the finest labels I've seen. Very professional. Nice job SB !!!


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm just gonna have to drive up to Carrollton to see this


----------

